# Specialized Shoes



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

I am considering the S-Works shoe and i would like to have your thoughts. Do you use specialized shoes? Which model? what are you thoughts on comfort and value?

I appreciate any and all of your replies.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Mar 8, 2007)

*over 3 years and counting*

so many people in my off road club use specialized shoes over the other brands. i use the mtb comps, for over three years, and no hot spots, easy and quick break in, and perfec fit and comfort thoughout the years. one of the off road riders purchased another brand, did not fit, got another brand - no fit, went to the specialized because of my recommendations, and absolutely loves them. the folks i ride with on the road have similiar issues and events. i wear the pro carbon road shoe 06 model and they are flawless too. very stiff. no give. responsive. easily adjusted, especially the cam buckle system. it is so similiar a system to what i am used to on my snowbaord boots. even the velcro is quite easily adjustable. i personally do not like the boa system on the higher end models, it did not work for me on the snowboard boots either. 

again, the shoes are great for mtn bike and for road bike. i am getting ready to replace the mtb shoes as i have worn them out, and i will replace them with the same shoe.

buy specialized, they fit!


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Last season i was using the Comp Roads and this season i picked up a pair of the Pro Carbons. I'm kind of biased towards Specialized shoes for the allowance in the toebox. I have wide feet in that area, and Specialized seems to be the only brand that fits well. Trying to put on Sidis is torture.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I also have used Specialized road and mtn shoes for the past 4 years. I love them for feel, fit, and comfort. I have used Sidis,Vittorias, old Shimanos from the toe strap days. I tried Sidis but couldn't justify paying twice as much for what I have come to find are just as comfortable. They are a solid shoe and I do not buy for names.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

iamgonnacatchyou said:


> I am considering the S-Works shoe and i would like to have your thoughts. Do you use specialized shoes? Which model? what are you thoughts on comfort and value?
> 
> I appreciate any and all of your replies.


Been riding the 2007 Sworks for about a month. Light, comfortable, well made, stiff sole. Still not quite dialed in - literally - to the boa system for loosening mid-ride. You have to push a button type thing and turn the dial the right way, then it seems to loosen completely. I'm probably just not using it correctly. 

Where i'm at with them now is I just figure out the about where to turn the dial so that they're not snug, just a little loose, before the ride, then if I need to tighten them a bit later on I just do that. I tend to wear my shoes a little loose though. Before this I rode the 2004 Pro model. I really like Specialized shoes. Where a Sidi feels a bit more like a slipper, the Spec feels more like a boot to me.... but a light weight boot. 

I got a smokin good deal on these shoes almost brand new on ebay. If I had to pay full retail I'd probably buy the strap and ratchet model if it would help to save a few bucks. It's a tried and true system. For that matter, three velcro straps work fine for most mortals.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*sold my sidi's*

i sold my 300$ carbon soled sidi's and bought a pair of 100$ specialized comps. the specialized feel like slippers and never give me problems, the sidi's however, gave me serious foot discomfort...pain, hotspots, cramping, etc...and yes the were properly sized.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

It all depends on your feet!! I slightly narrow feet compared to the average person and very low volume feet vertically so Specialized shoes are huge on me. I tried the S-Works and it was relatively comfy in the store, with the blue insole. On the bike the shoes became a royal pain. The shoes were biting into my ankles on the inside, to the point I wanted to get off the bike. My wife also has a pair and she is having the same problem, but is compounded by the fact her feet are going numb.

No shoe is perfect for eveyone.

BTW Sidi's fit my feet like a glove, only problem is the sole of the shoe has a bit too much arch curve in it for me. Fit wise they are pretty darn good. Now if I could find a shoe that fit like the Sidi, but with a flatter sole!


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

*Thanks for all of the replies*

I actually went for a pair of Shimano shoes. I purchased the R131 in silver. I have my green BG foot-beds in them and they are great so far. I will post a review after a few more rides.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I concur with others......*

All my other shoes went in the garbage when the Pro Carbon Road & Mountain Shoes came out.

And the 07's are even MORE comfy than last years. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtb_columbus (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are really interested in the Specialized S-Works, the older version of this shoe is available for a great price on the Specialized Web Site (www.specialized.com). Instead of $275 for the current model the older model is on sale for $130. I purchase a pair and am quite pleased with them so far. Since they are obviously closing this item out of stock there are limited sizes available.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I have both the Pro Carbons and the S-Works. My experiences, which are similar to a few others here:

Absolutely loved the fit of the Pro carbons. Tried Sidis, Shimanos, etc., then stuck my foot in a Pro Carbon and was sold. Very confortable on my feet. Wasn't too happy with the durability; one of the straps tore, and the heal rubber started crumbling until it all feel off.

Still, liked them enough to buy the S-Works. Light and great air flow, but I actually like the Pro Carbons better. The soles are the same, or very similar, and I thought the uppers would have a similar cut. They don't, and like rbart4506 experienced, they dig into the inside of my ankles. I don't mind the BOA, aside from the fact you can never get the same fit each ride. Each time it's a bit different. @bc165, as far as I know, you can't gradually release to loosen. So like you, I usually error on the side of loose. They're very easy to tighten while riding.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*bad, bad, bad...*

OK, so I am the exception... I have the top of the line carbon BG shoes - the ones with the BOA system. They killed my feet and I tried every combo of wedge and insole (red/blue/green). My feet are shaped the opposite of the BG slope (one of the 5% of ppl). I went back to sidi and had to get custom insoles made to get the nerves in my feet to heal up...

I still have the shoes, size 42, if anybody is looking for a pair... Rode them for 6 weeks...


----------



## mdellanina (Apr 16, 2008)

*Still like it?*



iamgonnacatchyou said:


> I actually went for a pair of Shimano shoes. I purchased the R131 in silver. I have my green BG foot-beds in them and they are great so far. I will post a review after a few more rides.


Hi amgonnacatchyou! Got your comment above from a debate over the S-Works. Wanted to know if you´re still enjoying the R131 since I´m trying to decide whether I should buy the S-Works (or perhaps the Pro Carbon) or the Shimano. Help please!


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

*Shoe Review*

I really like the Shimano R131 shoe. I have the Specialized BG green foot-bed in them and find the fit to be great. The strap system has not caused any numbness at all. The sole is plenty stiff for me. And if my memory serves me correctly they were cheaper than the specialized shoes i was looking at. If there is a specific area you would like comment on let me know and i will try to answer for you.


----------



## mdellanina (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you, iamgonnacatchyou! You´re right: the Shimano R131 is cheaper than the Specialized ones I´m looking at (i.e., the S-Works and the Pro Carbon). That´s precisely why I was interested in your opinion about the R131. Two areas are important for me as far as how the shoes feel: the toe box (I tend to feel more comfortable with a spacious toe box) and the ankles (ideal shoes should have a real low cut around the ankles). Any comments on that?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

mdellanina said:


> the ankles (ideal shoes should have a real low cut around the ankles). Any comments on that?


I thought I would jump in here....

The high ankle of the the S-Works was one of the primary reason for me returning my pair. They bit into my ankle bone on the inside, but fierce. There was no way I could wear the shoe like that....


----------



## iamgonnacatchyou (Apr 2, 2006)

*Toe room and ankle*

I am sensitive to shoes that cut high in the ankle as well. The Shimanos have a great feel around the ankle on the sides and come up the back enough that you feel your foot being held in place. The toe box has plenty of room, enough for my toes to wiggle when i am riding and the straps are down tight. i really can't say enough about the off-set strap on the middle strap it does not dig into the top of my foot like other shoes (this is usually due to my high arch). From your described areas of concern i think you will really like the shoe.


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

I have narrower feet with high arches and the Sidi fit me much better than the Specialized. The Sidi also seemed to have a lower vertical profile which makes them feel less bulky, whether or not they actually are.

Some people wear shoes based on the name stitched on them. You're doing yourself a big disservice if you don't try several brands and see which one fits your foot the best.


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my 2 cents worth. I like the value of the Pro Carbons and S-works over the Experts when you consider that those models do come with the footbeds with them. And not knowing what other shops do,but here I also include the footbed assessment with the purchase of the Pro or S-Works model.I have been in the industry now for over 26 years and have used just about all the makers of shoes out there. I like the direction that Specialized has taken with looking at the medical aspect of cycling.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The high ankle of the the S-Works was one of the primary reason for me returning my pair.


Agree that it's a bad design, but apparently it's only an issue for a few of us. I finally fixed it for me by rolling/bending down the inner ankle area, intially with pliers. After many miles, it's not a problem anymore.

I'm now having a terrible problem with hot foot with my S-Works/Speedplay Zeros. Perhaps even with the shortest Speedplay base-plate mounting screws, it went in too far and damaged the shoe when mounting, so that I feel like I've got a pebble in my shoe right on the ball of my foot. It's only with the left foot. So new cleats, and I filed down the head and shaft of the middle base-plate mounting screw. Feels a bit better, I think, but perhaps the damage is done to the carbon bottom. So... watch out with you S-Works/Speedplays.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Enjoy Speccy shoes on the mtn and road. My latest SWORKS shoes are a size to big and i get some numbness. C'est la vie. Anyone care to trade 2007 45 SWORKS for 44s?


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the BG comp shoes for mountain and road. Love both, even with hardware in my right leg/fib.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I use the comp carbon (I think it's called) and love it. For me, it was more a question of materials. Specialized is one of the few who will actually tell you what the materials are in their shoes all the way down to the binder. I won't wear anything containing animal products, and Specialized uses no animal products in their non-leather shoes. Out of all the shoe companies that I contacted (at least 10), they were the only ones to respond to me, so I use their shoes.

It's a big plus that they fit my feet well. If it weren't for that fact, I would have had to search out some custom shoes.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

so...co-worker has warrantied 3 of his SWORKS shoes, and I'm on the verge of replacing my second pair...all 5 pair have seen the carbon sole separate from the heel. Saw the same on a customer's 08 shoes, as well. Anyone else experiencing this? Kind of sucks 'cause I love the shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the Inbred said:


> so...co-worker has warrantied 3 of his SWORKS shoes, and I'm on the verge of replacing my second pair...all 5 pair have seen the carbon sole separate from the heel. Saw the same on a customer's 08 shoes, as well. Anyone else experiencing this? Kind of sucks 'cause I love the shoes.


I haven't, but it's good you posted so we all know. I've only had mine (low end Elites) for a couple of months but, so far, so good. Hopefully the cheapo's will last longer??  
I agree though - they're great shoes.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't have Spec shoes but have tried them on and they are very very comfortable for my fit, like heaven in a pair of shoes. What I have heard is the BOA system breaks and I wouldn't own it because I want to keep my lower shoe area loose for foot swelling. I prefer a buckle on top and velcro straps on the bottom. I also have heard their buckles are breaking.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I haven't, but it's good you posted so we all know. I've only had mine (low end Elites) for a couple of months but, so far, so good. Hopefully the cheapo's will last longer??
> I agree though - they're great shoes.


I've never had, nor seen, any issues with the non-SWORKs shoes. It's only the 2007 and 2008 SWORKs that I've seen this on.


----------

